# I think they need an algae eater :-)



## Tazman

Full article here.
Melting Arctic 'blooms' with algae - CNN.com


----------



## Romad

Ha ha ha 

Everyone who has plecos that will soon outgrow your tank - please ship them to the Arctic.


----------



## Bacon Is Good

They probably need some cleanup crews... Great idea Romad


----------

